# Tennis.Betting-advices



## TennisBet (Sep 28, 2013)

*
http://tennis.betting-advices.net/
*tennis.betting-advices.net is professional tennis tipping service. We work with 5 established experts in the field of tennis with more then 20 years experience, which is analyzed and carefully selected each tip. During this time we achieved a lot of knowledge about players from circuit, tournaments, surfaces and others valueable things which are help in betting. Many of our picks are with high odds and you can not guess our predictions by yourself. Every tennis tip has over 80% chance to win. We decided to create this service because we noted lack of very profitable tennis tipping services. Our goal is to make our customers satisfied.
*
We offer you tennis predictions with very high percents to go trough, which we already proove in last 3 months when we made profit 476,40 UNITS!!!! JUST UNBELIEVABLE!!!!*
We open an Facebook Page too for our fans and customers and we organize FREE PICKS for them. All they have to do is LIKE & SHARE our post(when the action is on) and you get FREE pick on Privat.*

We offer 3 different options to buy our Picks or Package: 
- Skrill (Moneybookers)
- Paypal
- Paysafecard
Our website: http://tennis.betting-advices.net
Subscription: http://tennis.betting-advices.net/subscription/
Archive: http://tennis.betting-advices.net/archive/
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Betti...48742585232724

Join tu us and be a winner like many others they already did. 
*


----------



## TennisBet (Oct 4, 2013)

Today Pick *WINNNNNN* again. We start this month superbly again. *3W*-*1L*

*We would like to tell all of you that we are Verified against MyBigPartner Verification service, so we do not and can not cheating nobody, all results are recorded correct on our site and on MyBigPartner.com site too.*

*You can take subscription* (*3Eur/Pick*): http://tennis.betting-advices.net/subscription/
*Archive*: http://tennis.betting-advices.net/archive/

Lets go to look for another *WIN *


----------



## TennisBet (Oct 16, 2013)

Today Pick *WINNNNNN* again. In October we have amazing results  *12W *- *3L - 1 Void* (*+83,9 UNITS *at this momment)

*We would like to tell all of you that we are Verified against MyBigPartner Verification service, so we do not and can not cheating nobody, all results are recorded correct on our site and on MyBigPartner.com site too.*

*You can take subscription* (*3Eur/Pick*): http://tennis.betting-advices.net/subscription/
*Archive*: http://tennis.betting-advices.net/archive/

Lets go to look for another *WIN *


----------

